# nexxtech adapter driver



## d1995c (Jul 20, 2011)

where can I get driver for nexxtech usb 2.0 ethernet adapter
Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you might try this one I can find no links to Nexxtech USB 2.0 10/100Base Ethernet Adapter - Download.com


----------

